# Eyes



## Allie K

Hi Jeanette,

Grateful for your thoughts on this one if you don't mind.

Kirstie has for some months sometimes done a sort of exaggerated blink. I mentioned this to the Dr and he said that it is just one of those things they sometimes do for no other reason than they can!

Anyway, over the past couple of weeks she has taken to doing the blink thing a bit more often, she also rubs her eyes and sometimes points to the right one. Is this likely to be a habit thing or are their other possibilities.

The eyes aren't red and there is no goo or crusting so I don't think it is an eye infection.

Could it be a tired thing or hayfever perhaps (allergies do run in the family but I thought she was too young to have it yet). Is this something you have heard of before?

Grateful if you could let me know what you think. After her recent spell in hospital I am a little paranoid  !!

Thanks


Allie


----------



## Allie K

Hi Fc

Thanks for the message, the Dr thinks it is probably hayfever too so has prescribed piriton. She has also come out in ahorrible rash this morning - red spots with fluid filled blisters so back off to Dr's to see if it is chickenpox but he says not. He thinks she has picked up a virus that her skin has taken exception to!  Poor thing, so soon after the pneumonia too. Luckily she seems OK in herself and the rash isn't bothering her.

Hope Tarnnia grows out of her hayfever quickly

Allie


----------



## Allie K

It is chicken pox after all   and the rash is definitely bothering her now - any tips for relief gratefully received, or else any idea how long the itching stage lasts?

Allie


----------



## jeanette

Hi Allie

I havent responded earlier as I have been on holiday!

Re the chicken pox...have a read of the following:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=87;action=display;threadid=8599

Come back to me if I can help in any other way

Extra special hugs n kisses for kirstie xxxxx

Take care allie

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Allie 

The name of the cream I was referring to my post in the link Jeanette has given is called Eurax. 

That, Piriton, Calpol (or these days Medised at night time) and Calamine cream were excellent. 

Hope Kirstie's better soon. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## carols

Try keeping an eye (  ) on her and make a note of when she does it.  Is it when she is tired or bored or anytime.  That way you can help determine if it is just a phase or a real problem.

Carol


----------

